# using business auto insurance on dedicated vehicle



## losku (Aug 21, 2017)

assuming I'm using Standard Mileage Rate
If I use business auto insurance on my car can I deduct all of it's miles (including commute, ride to car wash, mechanic) 
or
If I use dedicated car for business can I deduct all of its miles? (including commute, ride to car wash, mechanic)
(Or what if it's both? A dedicated car for business with business insurance?)

(by the way by commute I'm talking about from end of my last ride to home)

I understand that I cannot deduct personal auto insurance premium, but if I have business auto insurance can I deduct that even if I am using Standard Mileage Rate?
In tax time, would it go under insurance? Or vehicle expense?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

losku said:


> I understand that I cannot deduct personal auto insurance premium, but if I have business auto insurance can I deduct that even if I am using Standard Mileage Rate?


it's still only based on a % of personal/business use.

But when i was paying $4,000+ a year for commercial insurance all my costs including insurance fell into the Standard Mile Rate with a tiny bit left over.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

losku said:


> assuming I'm using Standard Mileage Rate
> If I use business auto insurance on my car can I deduct all of it's miles (including commute, ride to car wash, mechanic)
> or
> If I use dedicated car for business can I deduct all of its miles? (including commute, ride to car wash, mechanic)
> ...


All vehicle insurance is included in the SMR. If you purchase personal business liability insurance that covers you (not the vehicle) that would be deductible under insurance expense.


----------

